# J.N.D Kelly



## Mayflower (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone knows something about him or his books ? Is he reformed, and are his books worthy to read ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 13, 2005)

He is not Reformed, but his works are usually faithful quotations of early church documents. His works are handy to have because he has "sifted" through the ECF for quotes of various topics.


----------



## DTK (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Does anyone knows something about him or his books ? Is he reformed, and are his books worthy to read ?



J. N. D. Kelly is an Anglican scholar who has a low view of biblical inspiration, but has distinguished himself in the area of patristics and early church history. Besides his books on _Early Christian Doctrines_ and _Early Christian Creeds_, he has written two excellent biographies, one on Jerome and one on Chrysostom. He has also written commentaries on _The Epistles of Peter & of Jude_ and on _The Pastoral Epistles_. In spite of his weakness on biblical inspiration, he is a very good church historian. 

DTK


----------

